# Best way to view the trichomes?



## Slartibartfast (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought my 60x-100x scope so I could check the trichomes.  I tried holding it close to the flowers on my AK48 but couldn't get a good focus without handling the plant too much.  I hate to cut a bud off every time I want to look, but I can get a much better view that way.  How do you experienced farmers do it?  Should I just clip a few of the pistils off?
Still learning.:watchplant:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 24, 2007)

i think you clip a leaf from near a bud site and look on there. I am not 100% on this because i have never done it. One of the more expercienced folks will let ya know for sure.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 24, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> ...I am not 100% on this because i have never done it. One of the more expercienced folks will let ya know for sure.


That's kinda what I was hoping.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> i think you clip a leaf from near a bud site and look on there.


 
That's what I've been told as well.

Good luck!


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 25, 2007)

I also agree to the above statements.

  I invested in a new dig. camera. since I also love taking photos of plants and of my own, I put the money to use so I could have a kickass camera, and something I could see the trichomes with. I have an additional lens so it magnifies even better, then put the camera on close portrait, then I zoom in a bit, but not until it's out of focus, this way you can multiply the image on most digital cameras and still get the same pixels.
  if you have a good enough camera, try it, and see if it works for you.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> i think *you clip a leaf from near a bud site and look on there*. I am not 100% on this because i have never done it. One of the more expercienced folks will let ya know for sure.





*thats exactly what you do. no need to clip any buds until harvest.






WoOzer*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2007)

set your digi camera to macro and take a picture at maximum pixels, you will get a stunning close up of the trics

Hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2007)

A sample using macro


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, that makes me feel way better.  I thought maybe I was supposed to pray for forgiveness to the Ganja Gods before clipping an immature bud.
I wish I had a digital camera that good, mine's just a little 3x econobox.  That must be how people around here get those unbelievable pictures that look like their plants are covered with rock candy crystals.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A sample using macro


 
What a beautiful picture.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A sample using macro


*


amazing picture. thanks for posting Hippy.



WoOzer*


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with the clipping a leaf thing.  This will be my first harvest and I went and picked up that little microscope.  After a couple of minutes of fumbling and going in and out of focus because I couldn't stop my friggin' pulse long enough to keep the thing steady, I was ready to kill myself.

Then I remembered this post and clipped the leaf.  All better.  Still clear though   Little while longer


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2007)

..Grab that bud right by the throat..and press the micro' right down onto the bud. You aren't going to hurt it..My scope has to be scraped to get the resin off periodically.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

HICK: No S**T?  Right up against the plant like that?


----------



## mendo local (Sep 14, 2007)

I put mine right up against the bud, excellent view! just becareful and enjoy the view!


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> HICK: No S**T?  Right up against the plant like that?


..yup "right up against it"...


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 19, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yup "right up against it"...


EX. thread- I also recently purchased a small scope and have had the same problem trying to see into the bud- wondered what I was doing wrong. Am going out right now to try again.  Thanks- PLD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2007)

Its a shame we cannot put mini avi or mpeg clips on the site, we could all see each others grow and each others macro vids close up ot sticky trich resin glistening with a mosaic of fragmatic colours.

Hippy


----------

